
New Django Admin Actions - kirubakaran
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/admin/actions/#ref-contrib-admin-actions
======
vthakr
This is excellent, I've been waiting for batch actions like delete in the
admin for a while now. Now when will 1.1 be a release candidate...

